# Start position erratic



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I am very pleased with my Epson L1800 which I have placed on the flat bed of my old 1390 flat bed. L1800 has integral Epson ink tanks, which makes things so much easier.
Printing is slow, but EXCELLENT. 

& it's only taken me 18 months! ;-(

I have one problem left (AFAIK ;-) - the start position varies by up to +/- 2mm which is not acceptable fr our product (plastic promotional items)

I have two PE sensors set up; the original which is a blade / shutter type, and also an IR reflective sensor type. Blade is sometimes reliable, but neither can always provide the accuracy required.

Would anyone know how to get a reliable start position? +/- 0.1 or 0.2 mm?

L1800 is in the 1390 / 1400 / 1430 series.

Actually main problem as I see it is the speed that the paper feed starts - it really jumps out. So any error in the timing of the sensing is magnified by that speed. Could any software slow that start speed to say 1/10th of the factory spec? It would take a little longer, but at the moment I am printing an off product start line to check the registration - can be up to 10 'starts' to 1 'print'. So getting a reliable start will greatly improve production.

TIA, Stuart.


----------

